# Wilson Audio, Alexandria speakers



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, These would be a tough sell I just cant see these sitting in my livingroom as there not the nicest looking speakers I have seen. They may sound out of this world but they dont look the part. Yes these are real and are in production.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Those speakers are one of the most expensive in production. 

Oddly enough, I have read a lot of very bad reviews of wilson speakers.

I wouldn't kick them out of my house, though.


----------



## WmAx (Jan 26, 2008)

Not impressed. B&W 802D, at a tiny fraction of the cost, measures superior in every important aspect as compared the very expensive top end Wilson speakers. Revel also has a speaker that measures similar to the 802D, at a slightly lower cost, though the specific model number escapes me at the moment.

Want the ultimate monopole speaker sound quality? Just get the 802Ds, proper room treatment, a pair of high quality top notch subs and use a powerful DSP crossover/processor such as a DCX2496 to integrate the subs and mains, and to apply tonal alteration filters on the mains(_a critical step to achieving ideal sound to preference-the 802D after all is a linear and neutral monitor - so it is ideally suited to tonal modification in a predictable and reliable fashion by way of high precision hardware_).

-Chris


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

Those have to be just about the ugliest speakers I've ever seen.


----------

